
Show HN: Personalization and Machine Learning to improve sales - lenin1234
http://www.maaxmarket.com/maaxmarket-what-is-personalization-and-how-it-can-help-your-business/
======
lenin1234
We are using PreditionIO machine learning algorithms for our product to
enhance our Personalization Technology

